# Doggy Gate



## Heather Robertson (Feb 3, 2010)

Hi 

We have just bought a static caravan, but are having problems find 
a gate for the door. Does anyone know where I can buy a gate
for a caravan. 

Many thanks in advance. 

Heather


----------



## PetShopsUSA (May 16, 2010)

Take look at this link - might work for caravans, also company has good reviews.


----------



## shutterspeed (Mar 23, 2010)

surely any baby shop sells that!! I paid like 12 for mine!


----------

